# i Cant read thr apple crash report



## EpicSOB (Feb 10, 2016)

the mac book pro my mothers boyfriend owns crashed a short time ago and i have the crash dump here, i do not know how to interpret the information as i don't use mac OS. can someone please explain this to me so i can fix the problem as this laptop is used for his job.

Tue Feb 9 20:48:47 2016

*** Panic Report ***
panic(cpu 3 caller 0xffffff8023417cc2): Kernel trap at 0xffffff7fa5371e8e, type 14=page fault, registers:
CR0: 0x000000008001003b, CR2: 0x000000000000006b, CR3: 0x00000000260cf000, CR4: 0x00000000001626e0
RAX: 0x0000000000000003, RBX: 0x0000000000000000, RCX: 0x0000000000000003, RDX: 0xffffff80327355b0
RSP: 0xffffff80b626be70, RBP: 0xffffff80b626be70, RSI: 0x0000000000000001, RDI: 0xffffff80b626be90
R8: 0x0000000000000000, R9: 0x0000000000000000, R10: 0x00000fe9b44f0eb0, R11: 0x00000fe9b3b6ce12
R12: 0xffffff8036228a00, R13: 0x00000000ffffffff, R14: 0xffffff80b626be90, R15: 0xffffff802ff03000
RFL: 0x0000000000010206, RIP: 0xffffff7fa5371e8e, CS: 0x0000000000000008, SS: 0x0000000000000000
Fault CR2: 0x000000000000006b, Error code: 0x0000000000000000, Fault CPU: 0x3

Backtrace (CPU 3), Frame : Return Address
0xffffff80b626bb20 : 0xffffff802332bda1 
0xffffff80b626bba0 : 0xffffff8023417cc2 
0xffffff80b626bd60 : 0xffffff8023434b73 
0xffffff80b626bd80 : 0xffffff7fa5371e8e 
0xffffff80b626be70 : 0xffffff7fa53885bf 
0xffffff80b626bec0 : 0xffffff7fa538583c 
0xffffff80b626bef0 : 0xffffff80238d617d 
0xffffff80b626bf40 : 0xffffff80238d3fed 
0xffffff80b626bf80 : 0xffffff80238d40e6 
0xffffff80b626bfb0 : 0xffffff80234125b7 
Kernel Extensions in backtrace:
com.apple.iokit.IOAcceleratorFamily2(156.16)[8DA5CE1F-2C00-3CE3-8BF1-1FC07BFCF4E7]@0xffffff7fa535c000->0xffffff7fa53cafff
dependency: com.apple.iokit.IOPCIFamily(2.9)[D8F585E8-2EE9-3135-8E37-A034123FE45C]@0xffffff7fa3b24000
dependency: com.apple.iokit.IOGraphicsFamily(2.4.1)[6F7F093D-DBEA-356A-9A08-D8EAC7F767DE]@0xffffff7fa4425000

BSD process name corresponding to current thread: kernel_task

Mac OS version:
14E46

Kernel version:
Darwin Kernel Version 14.4.0: Thu May 28 11:35:04 PDT 2015; root:xnu-2782.30.5~1/RELEASE_X86_64
Kernel UUID: E3C26B2F-8B97-3F1D-B193-690F7E34F830
Kernel slide: 0x0000000023000000
Kernel text base: 0xffffff8023200000
__HIB text base: 0xffffff8023100000
System model name: MacBookPro9,2 (Mac-6F01561E16C75D06)

System uptime in nanoseconds: 17496417337709
last loaded kext at 2601685473074: com.apple.driver.AppleUSBCDC 4.3.3b1 (addr 0xffffff7fa5982000, size 20480)
last unloaded kext at 2813931653646: com.apple.driver.AppleUSBCDC 4.3.3b1 (addr 0xffffff7fa5982000, size 16384)
loaded kexts:
com.apple.filesystems.smbfs 3.0.1
com.apple.driver.AudioAUUC 1.70
com.apple.driver.AGPM 110.19.6
com.apple.driver.X86PlatformShim 1.0.0
com.apple.filesystems.autofs 3.0
com.apple.iokit.IOBluetoothSerialManager 4.3.5f8
com.apple.driver.AppleOSXWatchdog 1
com.apple.driver.AppleMikeyHIDDriver 124
com.apple.driver.AppleUpstreamUserClient 3.6.1
com.apple.driver.AppleHDA 272.18.1
com.apple.driver.AppleMikeyDriver 272.18.1
com.apple.iokit.IOUserEthernet 1.0.1
com.apple.Dont_Steal_Mac_OS_X 7.0.0
com.apple.driver.AppleHWAccess 1
com.apple.driver.AppleBacklight 170.7.4
com.apple.driver.AppleHV 1
com.apple.driver.AppleMCCSControl 1.2.12
com.apple.driver.AppleIntelSlowAdaptiveClocking 4.0.0
com.apple.driver.AppleSMCPDRC 1.0.0
com.apple.driver.AppleSMCLMU 2.0.7d0
com.apple.driver.AppleThunderboltIP 2.0.2
com.apple.iokit.BroadcomBluetoothHostControllerUSBTransport 4.3.5f8
com.apple.driver.AppleIntelHD4000Graphics 10.0.6
com.apple.driver.AppleIntelFramebufferCapri 10.0.6
com.apple.driver.AppleLPC 1.7.3
com.apple.driver.SMCMotionSensor 3.0.4d1
com.apple.driver.AppleUSBTCButtons 240.2
com.apple.driver.AppleIRController 327.5
com.apple.driver.AppleUSBTCKeyboard 240.2
com.apple.AppleFSCompression.AppleFSCompressionTypeDataless 1.0.0d1
com.apple.AppleFSCompression.AppleFSCompressionTypeZlib 1.0.0
com.apple.BootCache 36
com.apple.driver.AppleUSBHub 705.4.2
com.apple.iokit.SCSITaskUserClient 3.7.5
com.apple.driver.XsanFilter 404
com.apple.iokit.IOAHCIBlockStorage 2.7.1
com.apple.driver.AppleSDXC 1.6.5
com.apple.iokit.AppleBCM5701Ethernet 10.1.3
com.apple.driver.AirPort.Brcm4360 930.37.3
com.apple.driver.AppleFWOHCI 5.5.2
com.apple.driver.AppleAHCIPort 3.1.2
com.apple.driver.AppleUSBEHCI 705.4.14
com.apple.driver.AppleUSBXHCI 710.4.11
com.apple.driver.AppleRTC 2.0
com.apple.driver.AppleSmartBatteryManager 161.0.0
com.apple.driver.AppleACPIButtons 3.1
com.apple.driver.AppleHPET 1.8
com.apple.driver.AppleSMBIOS 2.1
com.apple.driver.AppleACPIEC 3.1
com.apple.driver.AppleAPIC 1.7
com.apple.driver.AppleIntelCPUPowerManagementClient 218.0.0
com.apple.nke.applicationfirewall 161
com.apple.security.quarantine 3
com.apple.security.TMSafetyNet 8
com.apple.driver.AppleIntelCPUPowerManagement 218.0.0
com.apple.kext.triggers 1.0
com.apple.iokit.IOSerialFamily 11
com.apple.driver.DspFuncLib 272.18.1
com.apple.kext.OSvKernDSPLib 1.15
com.apple.iokit.IOFireWireIP 2.2.6
com.apple.driver.AppleSMBusController 1.0.13d1
com.apple.driver.AppleSMBusPCI 1.0.12d1
com.apple.driver.X86PlatformPlugin 1.0.0
com.apple.iokit.IOSlowAdaptiveClockingFamily 1.0.0
com.apple.iokit.IOUSBUserClient 705.4.0
com.apple.driver.AppleHDAController 272.18.1
com.apple.iokit.IOHDAFamily 272.18.1
com.apple.iokit.IOAudioFamily 203.3
com.apple.vecLib.kext 1.2.0
com.apple.iokit.IOBluetoothHostControllerUSBTransport 4.3.5f8
com.apple.iokit.IOBluetoothFamily 4.3.5f8
com.apple.iokit.IOSurface 97.4
com.apple.iokit.IOAcceleratorFamily2 156.16
com.apple.AppleGraphicsDeviceControl 3.10.24
com.apple.driver.AppleBacklightExpert 1.1.0
com.apple.iokit.IONDRVSupport 2.4.1
com.apple.iokit.IOGraphicsFamily 2.4.1
com.apple.driver.IOPlatformPluginFamily 5.9.1d7
com.apple.driver.AppleSMC 3.1.9
com.apple.iokit.IOSCSIBlockCommandsDevice 3.7.5
com.apple.iokit.IOUSBMassStorageClass 3.7.2
com.apple.driver.AppleUSBMultitouch  245.2
com.apple.iokit.IOUSBHIDDriver 705.4.0
com.apple.driver.AppleUSBMergeNub 705.4.0
com.apple.driver.AppleUSBComposite 705.4.9
com.apple.driver.CoreStorage 471.30.1
com.apple.iokit.IOSCSIMultimediaCommandsDevice 3.7.5
com.apple.iokit.IOBDStorageFamily 1.7
com.apple.iokit.IODVDStorageFamily 1.7.1
com.apple.iokit.IOCDStorageFamily 1.7.1
com.apple.driver.AppleThunderboltDPInAdapter 4.0.6
com.apple.driver.AppleThunderboltDPAdapterFamily 4.0.6
com.apple.driver.AppleThunderboltPCIDownAdapter 2.0.2
com.apple.iokit.IOAHCISerialATAPI 2.6.1
com.apple.iokit.IOSCSIArchitectureModelFamily 3.7.5
com.apple.driver.AppleThunderboltNHI 3.1.7
com.apple.iokit.IOThunderboltFamily 4.2.2
com.apple.iokit.IOEthernetAVBController 1.0.3b3
com.apple.iokit.IO80211Family 730.60
com.apple.driver.mDNSOffloadUserClient 1.0.1b8
com.apple.iokit.IONetworkingFamily 3.2
com.apple.iokit.IOFireWireFamily 4.5.7
com.apple.iokit.IOAHCIFamily 2.7.5
com.apple.iokit.IOUSBFamily 720.4.4
com.apple.driver.AppleEFINVRAM 2.0
com.apple.driver.AppleEFIRuntime 2.0
com.apple.iokit.IOHIDFamily 2.0.0
com.apple.iokit.IOSMBusFamily 1.1
com.apple.security.sandbox 300.0
com.apple.kext.AppleMatch 1.0.0d1
com.apple.driver.AppleKeyStore 2
com.apple.driver.AppleMobileFileIntegrity 1.0.5
com.apple.driver.AppleCredentialManager 1.0
com.apple.driver.DiskImages 397
com.apple.iokit.IOStorageFamily 2.0
com.apple.iokit.IOReportFamily 31
com.apple.driver.AppleFDEKeyStore 28.30
com.apple.driver.AppleACPIPlatform 3.1
com.apple.iokit.IOPCIFamily 2.9
com.apple.iokit.IOACPIFamily 1.4
com.apple.kec.corecrypto 1.0
com.apple.kec.Libm 1
com.apple.kec.pthread 1
Model: MacBookPro9,2, BootROM MBP91.00D3.B0B, 2 processors, Intel Core i5, 2.5 GHz, 4 GB, SMC 2.2f44
Graphics: Intel HD Graphics 4000, Intel HD Graphics 4000, Built-In
Memory Module: BANK 0/DIMM0, 2 GB, DDR3, 1600 MHz, 0x80AD, 0x484D54343235533641465236412D50422020
Memory Module: BANK 1/DIMM0, 2 GB, DDR3, 1600 MHz, 0x80AD, 0x484D54343235533641465236412D50422020
AirPort: spairport_wireless_card_type_airport_extreme (0x14E4, 0xF5), Broadcom BCM43xx 1.0 (7.15.166.24.3)
Bluetooth: Version 4.3.5f8 15969, 3 services, 27 devices, 1 incoming serial ports
Network Service: Wi-Fi, AirPort, en1
Serial ATA Device: APPLE HDD HTS545050A7E362, 500.11 GB
Serial ATA Device: HL-DT-ST DVDRW GS41N
USB Device: My Book 1230
USB Device: USB 2.0 Hub [Safe]
USB Device: USB Receiver
USB Device: Hub
USB Device: FaceTime HD Camera (Built-in)
USB Device: Hub
USB Device: Hub
USB Device: BRCM20702 Hub
USB Device: Bluetooth USB Host Controller
USB Device: Apple Internal Keyboard / Trackpad
USB Device: IR Receiver
Thunderbolt Bus: MacBook Pro, Apple Inc., 25.1


----------

